# Brauche elektronisches Lastscriftverfahren (ELV) für eigenen Shop



## altox-de (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte auf http://www.sankt-pelagius.de eine virtuelle Opferkerze anbieten,
sowie einen virtuellen Opferstock realisieren.
Um das Geld zu bekommen bräuchte ich die Möglichkeit, Bankeinzug zu betreieben...

Hat da jemand ne Idee, Möglichkeit...
Wäre nur gelegentlich (höchstens 3 x im Monat...)

Danke


----------



## RealPax (30. Dezember 2004)

Na mach doch einfach ein HTML Formular. In diese kann der Benutzer seine Bankverbindung eintragen. Den eigentlichen Einzug kannst du dann wahlweise per Onlinebanking oder per Software durchführen. 

Alternativ kannst du deine "Kunden" auffordern dir eine e-mail zu schreiben, mit Bankverbindung. Somit hättest du dann eine geringfügig bessere Beweissituation.


----------



## altox-de (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Es geht mir eben gerade um das EInzugsverfahren!
Wie komme ich an "mein" Geld? Das Formular etc. steht schon...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Januar 2005)

Sprich einfach mit deiner Hausbank - dir kann dir Formulare (die der Kunde unterschrieben haben muss!) zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

